# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2012 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## vko

Vuoden 2012 toistaiseksi tyhjä listaus löytyy täältä.

----------


## dima

Tästä se lähtee:

Savonlinja #949 Scania K230UB (?)/ Lahti Scala, ZZE-391
YS2K4X20001877495, rekisteröinti 3.1.2012. Auto menee Autolinjoille Lappeenrantaan.

----------


## Lasse

Kovin on ketju vielä hiljainen, vaikka eletään jo helmikuun puoliväliä. Noh, tässä kuitenkin yksi uutukainen:

Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy 18 YHX-562 VDL Berkhof Ambassador 200, rekisteröity 2.1.2012

----------


## karihoo

Ventoniemelle tuli kylkinumerolla 17 CIJ-292. Iltahämärissä kuvattu kännykkäkuva ohessa.

----------


## Lasse

Korsisaari 78 XEZ-978 VDL Jonckheere JHD 140-410, käyttöönotettu 14.2.2012.

----------


## Lasse

J. Vainion Liikenne Oy 95 XCZ-462 VDL Futura FHD2 129-410. Käyttöönotto 20.1.2012.

----------


## Tunni

Liikenne Vuorela Oy CIJ-270 Scania K320/Lahti Scala, käyttöönotto 12.3.2012

----------


## Bussimake

Tässä kuva Pukkilan Liikenteen uutukaisesta CIJ-241

----------


## killerpop

Tässäpä vielä kuvina nuo Veoliat

#1203

#1204



Mutta sitten jotain uuttakin:

Länsilinjat #37 = Volvo B13R 9700H BPH-658 YV3T2P420CA152758 1183-1
Länsilinjat #45 = Volvo B13R 9700H BPH-645 YV3T2P425CA151945 1172-1

----------


## killerpop

> Länsilinjat #37 = Volvo B13R 9700H BPH-658 YV3T2P420CA152758 1183-1
> Länsilinjat #45 = Volvo B13R 9700H BPH-645 YV3T2P425CA151945 1172-1


Kuvien kera
#37


#45

----------


## antsa

TuKL:n uusia scaloja 25 KRS-534,26 KRS-535, 27 KRS-536 ja 28 KRS-537 ja kaikki K280telejä.

----------


## Lasse

S. Kosonen 15 CIJ-298 Scania OmniExpress 340

----------


## karihoo

> Tässä kuva Pukkilan Liikenteen uutukaisesta CIJ-241


Mielenkiintoista, että tähän yksilöön osui nuo MM-kisojen kylkiteippaukset keskioveen nähden hieman eri kohtaan kuin Ventoniemen CIJ-292, onkohan tässä autossa vessa eri paikassa vai onko vessaa ollenkaan?

----------


## Lasse

> ...onkohan tässä autossa vessa eri paikassa vai onko vessaa ollenkaan?


Pukkilassa on muistaakseni viime vuosina käytetty ratkaisua jossa wc on sijoitettu keski-oven takapuolelle. Kylkiluukuista päätellen näin olisi tässäkin yksilössä.

----------


## karihoo

> Pukkilassa on muistaakseni viime vuosina käytetty ratkaisua jossa wc on sijoitettu keski-oven takapuolelle. Kylkiluukuista päätellen näin olisi tässäkin yksilössä.


Luukuista näin päättelinkin mutta kiva kun vahvistit.  :Smile:   Eli käsittääkseni Ventoniemellä "keskivessa" on oven etupuolella eli käytännössä auton etuosassa.

----------


## Lasse

Esa Oksa NII-959 Scania Touring, käyttöönotto 20.3.2012

----------


## Lasse

Tilausliikenne V-H Tuovinen Oy BPH-631 Volvo B13R 9700 HD
Lehtimäen Liikenne Oy 43 BPA-290 Volvo 9700 HD

----------


## killerpop

No niin, tuo Oksan auto liekin sitten ensimmäinen turistivarusteltu kiinanbussi Suomessa? Kauan sitä Higerin tuloa odoteltiiinkin...

----------


## Palomaa

> No niin, tuo Oksan auto liekin sitten ensimmäinen turistivarusteltu kiinanbussi Suomessa? Kauan sitä Higerin tuloa odoteltiiinkin...


Kiinanbussi? Nyt en ymmärtänyt.  :Very Happy: 
Eikös tuo ole niitä Scanian "omia malleja" ?

----------


## Lasse

> Kiinanbussi? Nyt en ymmärtänyt. 
> Eikös tuo ole niitä Scanian "omia malleja" ?


Jotka Kiinalainen Higer valmistaa juurikin Kiinassa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jotka Kiinalainen Higer valmistaa juurikin Kiinassa.


Okei, nyt tajusin.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Jotka Kiinalainen Higer valmistaa juurikin Kiinassa.


Hieman infoa tästä Higeristä:

http://www.higer.com/

----------


## Lasse

Nevakivi Oy 10 FKC-337 Mercedes-Benz O350-16 RHD Tourismo M

----------


## Lasse

Lehtimäen Liikenne Oy 34 BPA-289 Volvo 9700 HD

----------


## Eppu

Tämä Lehdon liikenteelle tullut Setra on varmastikin saanut kilvet tänä vuonna, mutta onko auto uusi vai tuonti?

----------


## Lasse

> Tämä Lehdon liikenteelle tullut Setra on varmastikin saanut kilvet tänä vuonna, mutta onko auto uusi vai tuonti?


Ihailin itsekin tuota tänään Tampereella, mutta ei ole uusi auto kyseessä. Käyttöönotto 29.3.2006.

----------


## Lasse

Musta kaunotar on ilmestynyt Helsingin kaduille.
Kovanen Oy SKN-685 Mercedes-Benz O580-15 RHD Travego

----------


## killerpop

Valkeakosken Liikenne #18 BPH-718 B11R 9700S YV3T2S9XCA156571 1229-1

----------


## antsa

Lehtimäelle tullut samanlainen Volvo kuin 34 mutta metrin tai pari lyhyempi. Uutuuden numero 1 ja rekisteri BPA-293. Vainion uudet on RPS-503 teli ja 504 2-aks. Savonlinjan teliscala 977 KRS-582. Reijo Uusisalo uusi omniexpress Scania K400 KRS-533.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinja uusia scaloja 965 KRS-583 2-aks ja 978 KRS-584 teli. Volvot 987 USZ-418 ja 988 USZ-417.

----------


## Lasse

> Vainion uudet on RPS-503 teli ja 504 2-aks.


Täydennetään hieman mallimerkintöjä:

RPS-503 VDL Futura FHD2 148-460
RPS-504 VDL Futura FHD2 129-365

----------


## Lasse

Vainion RPS-550 on #23 ja B11R.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinja 979 KRS-585 teliscala. Uusisalon omni on 360malli.

----------


## Lasse

Linjaliikenne Nyholm Oy 10 NIR-800 Volvo 9713 HD 6x2, käyttöönotto 22.05.2012.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:44 ----------

Oy Polarbus Ab SKN-721 Mercedes-Benz O350-15 RHD Tourismo, käyttöönotto 9.5.2012
Kyseessä ilmeisesti Veholla ollut harmaa esittelyauto.

----------


## Lasse

You Honey Travels eli Juhani Matkat Ky FKS-276 Mercedes-Benz O350-15 RHD Tourismo.

----------


## killerpop

Sain muutamia alusta- ja korinumeropäivityksiä, kun näin autoja livenä:

Lehtimäen Liikenne #43 = YV3T2P4XCA156008
Helb #1201 = YV3T1R924C1153774 / P117924 (menee kylläkin viime vuoden ketjuun)
Svanbäcks Bussar #6 = YV3T2P525CA154634 / 1198-1

----------


## antsa

Savonlinja 980 KRS-586 teli-scala.

----------


## Lasse

Suomen ensimmäinen euro6:
Kovanen SKN-705 Mercedes-Benz O580-16 RHD Travego M

----------


## Lasse

Lisäyksiä Vainioihin:
RPS-503 = #3
RPS-504 = #4

----------


## Eppu

Laurilan scalat ovat näemmä molemmat K320. aiemmin tullut NHV-kilpinen on alustanumeroltaan 1874715 ja hiljattain tullut CIJ-kilpinen 1877948.

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjan 2-aks scalat 964 KRS-581 ja 966 KRS-587.

----------


## antsa

Kuten jo naapurissa mainittiin Pohjolan liikenne 183 KRS-589 ja 979 KRS-588 omniexpress 340 ja scania k400.

----------


## antsa

Tuolla Onnibus kuvissa on uusi Volvo 9700H NG BPH-639 Atro Vuolle. Onko tietoa onko ihan uusi vai käytettynä tuotu ?

----------


## zige94

> Tuolla Onnibus kuvissa on uusi Volvo 9700H NG BPH-639 Atro Vuolle. Onko tietoa onko ihan uusi vai käytettynä tuotu ?


Onko Tampereen vai Turun reitille? Turun reitille ainaki haettiin Hollannista joku viime viikon loppupuolella.

----------


## Palomaa

> Onko Tampereen vai Turun reitille? Turun reitille ainaki haettiin Hollannista joku viime viikon loppupuolella.


Toivottavasti minun ja Knightriderin kohdalle Tampereelle 14.6.  :Laughing:

----------


## JT

> Tuolla Onnibus kuvissa on uusi Volvo 9700H NG BPH-639 Atro Vuolle. Onko tietoa onko ihan uusi vai käytettynä tuotu ?


Vuosimallia 2007 näyttäisi olevan TSB:n mukaan. Missään nimessä uusi ei voi olla, koska on B12B mallia.

----------


## Palomaa

Tarkennusta tuohon HelBillä olevaan Volvo 8900:seen..

Volvo 8900 6x2 "B7RLE" (BPA-314)
APPROVAL NO. e9*2007/46*0005
VEHICLE ID. NO. *YV3R6R72XCA153776*

----------


## antti

Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi expressbus-värinen 197 = Volvo B11R 4x2 kori 9700S keskiovella ja -wc:llä, alustanumero YV3T2S82XCA157057 ja korinumero 1235-1, 49 matkustajapaikkaa, ei oppaan paikkaa. Ei rekisterikilpiä 20.06.12

----------


## JT

> Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi expressbus-värinen 197 = Volvo B11R 4x2 kori 9700S keskiovella ja -wc:llä, alustanumero YV3T2S82XCA157057 ja korinumero 1235-1, 49 matkustajapaikkaa, ei oppaan paikkaa. Ei rekisterikilpiä 20.06.12


Sai tänään kilvikseen LZZ-640.

----------


## antsa

P.Pekkala 9 Omniexpress 360 Scania K440 teli KRS-687. Liekö ensimmäinen noin isolla koneella ?

----------


## Palomaa

VDL Citea LLE-120 (Nobina Finland 836)

Approval No. e13*2007/46*1312
Vehicle ID No. XNL405E100B001651 / 405E1

Koekilvillä N-309.
Rekistereissä varmaankin lähiaikoina.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne 979/KRS-588 näyttäisi olevan Scania K400IB #1879401 / OmniExpress 340 #YK900L340C0008546, keskiovinen ExpressBus.
Lähti eilen 17:15-expressinä Kampista Kotkaan.

----------


## Lasse

Tallinnassa tuli SuperAlkon pihassa vastaan sellainen kuin S. Kosonen Oy 17 KRS-620 Scania OmniExpress 360.
Onko tietoa mitä edelliselle Omnille samalla numerolla on tapahtunut?

----------


## Palomaa

Nobinan uudet autot:
*Volvo 8900LE B7RLE 4x2:*

796 > GKN-296
797 > GKN-297
798 > GKN-298
799 > GKN-299
800 > GKN-300
801 > GKN-301
802 > GKN-302
803 > GKN-303
804 > GKN-304
805 > GKN-305
806 > GKN-306
807 > GKN-307
808 > GKN-308
809 > GKN-309

*Volvo 8900LE B7RLE 6x2:*

810 > GKN-310
811 > GKN-311
812 > GKN-312
813 > GKN-313
814 > GKN-314
815 > GKN-315
816 > GKN-316
817 > GKN-317
818 > GKN-318
819 > GKN-319
820 > GKN-320

*VDL Citea LLE-120:*

822 > GKN-322
823 > GKN-323
824 > GKN-324
825 > GKN-325
826 > GKN-326
827 > GKN-327
828 > GKN-328
829 > GKN-329
830 > GKN-330
831 > GKN-331
832 > GKN-332
833 > GKN-333
834 > GKN-334
835 > GKN-335
836 > GKN-336
837 > GKN-337
838 > GKN-338
839 > GKN-339
840 > GKN-340
841 > GKN-341
842 > GKN-342
843 > GKN-343
844 > GKN-344
845 > GKN-345
846 > GKN-346
847 > GKN-347
848 > GKN-348
849 > GKN-349
850 > GKN-350
851 > GKN-351
852 > GKN-352
853 > GKN-353
854 > GKN-354
855 > GKN-355
856 > GKN-356
857 > GKN-357
858 > GKN-358
859 > GKN-359
860 > GKN-360
861 > GKN-361
862 > GKN-362
863 > GKN-363
864 > GKN-364
865 > GKN-365
866 > GKN-366
867 > GKN-367
868 > GKN-368
869 > GKN-369
870 > GKN-370
871 > GKN-371
872 > GKN-372
873 > GKN-373
874 > GKN-374
875 > GKN-375
876 > GKN-376
877 > GKN-377

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobinan uudet autot:


Listassasi on 26 Volvoa, vaikka Nobinan eilisen tiedotteen mukaan Volvoja tulisi 25. Kumpi on väärässä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Listassasi on 26 Volvoa, vaikka Nobinan eilisen tiedotteen mukaan Volvoja tulisi 25. Kumpi on väärässä?


821 on sitten tyhjä. Minä olin väärässä.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä alusta- ja korinumerot Volvoihin

Nobina Finland B7RLE 157161 Volvo 8900 RLE P122708
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157162 Volvo 8900 RLE P122709
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157163 Volvo 8900 RLE P122710
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157164 Volvo 8900 RLE P122711
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157246 Volvo 8900 RLE P122712
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157247 Volvo 8900 RLE P122713
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157248 Volvo 8900 RLE P122714
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157249 Volvo 8900 RLE P122715
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157250 Volvo 8900 RLE P122716
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157251 Volvo 8900 RLE P122717
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157252 Volvo 8900 RLE P122718
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157253 Volvo 8900 RLE P122719
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157254 Volvo 8900 RLE P122720
Nobina Finland B7RLE 157255 Volvo 8900 RLE P122721
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157349 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123067
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157350 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123068
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157351 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123069
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157352 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123070
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157353 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123071
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157354 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123072
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157437 Volvo 8900 RLE P123435
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157438 Volvo 8900 RLE P123436
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157439 Volvo 8900 RLE P123437
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157440 Volvo 8900 RLE P123438
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157441 Volvo 8900 RLE P123439
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157442 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123073
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157443 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123074
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157444 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123075
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157445 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123076
Nobina Finland B7RLE 6x2 157446 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123077
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157619 Volvo 8900 RLE P123440
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157620 Volvo 8900 RLE P123441
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157621 Volvo 8900 RLE P123442
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157622 Volvo 8900 RLE P123443
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157623 Volvo 8900 RLE P123444
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 157624 Volvo 8900 RLE P123445
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157625 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123613
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157626 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123614
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157627 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123615
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157628 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123616
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157801 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123617
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157802 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123618
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157803 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123619
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157897 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123620
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157898 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123621
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157899 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123622
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157900 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123623
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157901 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123624
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157902 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123625
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157903 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123626
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157904 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123627
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157905 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123628
Pohjolan Liikenne B7RLE 6x2 157906 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123629

----------


## Palomaa

> Tässä alusta- ja korinumerot Volvoihin


Mikä noista on mikäkin milläkin kylkinumerolla?

----------


## Nak

Miksei vdl:t ole 821-876?

----------


## Palomaa

> Miksei vdl:t ole 821-876?


EDIT: Oho sanoitkin 876.. En tiedä tohon vastausta, jospa joku auto tulossa siihen joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa?

----------


## killerpop

> Mikä noista on mikäkin milläkin kylkinumerolla?


Siinäpä se ongelma onkin, että kun autoilla ei ollu kylkinumeroita tehtaalla. Joten tietojen yhdistäminen tarvitsee sitten toteuttaa täällä päässä. Ei liene paha urakka kerätä tyyppikilpien kertomaa, kun noilla kuitenkin päivittäin joku kulkee?

Kososen #17 näytti olevan 1879707 ja kori YK900L360C0008570

----------


## Palomaa

> Siinäpä se ongelma onkin, että kun autoilla ei ollu kylkinumeroita tehtaalla. Joten tietojen yhdistäminen tarvitsee sitten toteuttaa täällä päässä. Ei liene paha urakka kerätä tyyppikilpien kertomaa, kun noilla kuitenkin päivittäin joku kulkee?


Nobina Finland #796 (GKN-296) B7RLE 157161 Volvo 8900 RLE P122708
Nobina Finland #797 (GKN-297) B7RLE 157162 Volvo 8900 RLE P122709
Nobina Finland #798 (GKN-298) B7RLE 157163 Volvo 8900 RLE P122710
Nobina Finland #799 (GKN-299) B7RLE 157164 Volvo 8900 RLE P122711
Nobina Finland #800 (GKN-300) B7RLE 157246 Volvo 8900 RLE P122712
Nobina Finland #801 (GKN-301) B7RLE 157247 Volvo 8900 RLE P122713
Nobina Finland #802 (GKN-302) B7RLE 157248 Volvo 8900 RLE P122714
Nobina Finland #803 (GKN-303) B7RLE 157249 Volvo 8900 RLE P122715
Nobina Finland #804 (GKN-304) B7RLE 157250 Volvo 8900 RLE P122716
Nobina Finland #805 (GKN-305) B7RLE 157251 Volvo 8900 RLE P122717
Nobina Finland #806 (GKN-306) B7RLE 157252 Volvo 8900 RLE P122718
Nobina Finland #807 (GKN-307) B7RLE 157253 Volvo 8900 RLE P122719
Nobina Finland #808 (GKN-308) B7RLE 157254 Volvo 8900 RLE P122720
Nobina Finland #809 (GKN-309) B7RLE 157255 Volvo 8900 RLE P122721
Nobina Finland #810 (GKN-310) B7RLE 6x2 157349 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123067
Nobina Finland #811 (GKN-311) B7RLE 6x2 157350 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123068
Nobina Finland #812 (GKN-312) B7RLE 6x2 157351 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123069
Nobina Finland #813 (GKN-313) B7RLE 6x2 157352 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123070
Nobina Finland #814 (GKN-314) B7RLE 6x2 157353 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123071
Nobina Finland #815 (GKN-315) B7RLE 6x2 157354 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123072
Nobina Finland #816 (GKN-316) B7RLE 6x2 157442 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123073
Nobina Finland #817 (GKN-317) B7RLE 6x2 157443 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123074
Nobina Finland #818 (GKN-318) B7RLE 6x2 157444 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123075
Nobina Finland #819 (GKN-319) B7RLE 6x2 157445 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123076
Nobina Finland #820 (GKN-320) B7RLE 6x2 157446 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123077

Olisikohan noin, olen tästä aika varma sillä tämä oli 810:n ikkunassa. Numerot täsmäävät.

----------


## killerpop

> Nobina Finland #810 (GKN-310) B7RLE 6x2 157349 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123067
> 
> Olisikohan noin, olen tästä aika varma sillä tämä oli 810:n ikkunassa. Numerot täsmäävät.


Todennäköisesti menee juurikin ko järjestyksessä, joskin arvaukset ja varmistetut tiedot olisi hyvä erottaa sitten jollain tapaa, vaikkapa lisäämällä alustanumeroon tuo VIN-koodin aluosa, tässä tapauksessa #810 GKN-310 YV3R6R720C1157349 Volvo 8900 RLE 6x2 P123067

Vaan mieleen tulee myös lukemattomia eriä, joissa alusta- ja kylkinumerot eivät ole menneet järjestyksessä.

----------


## kuukanko

> arvaukset ja varmistetut tiedot olisi hyvä erottaa sitten jollain tapaa


Ne erotetaan sillä, että listaan laitetaan vain varmoja tietoja. Kunhan varmoja tietoja on useammasta bussista, niin jos ne todella menevät numerojärjestyksessä, voivat arvailuihin uskovat helposti arvata välissä olevien bussien numerot.

----------


## JT

Volvo B7RLE6x2*4 8900LE

PL #791 = FKN-374
PL #792 = FKN-375
PL #795 = FKN-378

----------


## Joonas Pio

Volvo B7RLE6x2*4 8900LE

PL 782 - FKN-365
PL 786 - FKN-369
PL 796 - FKN-379

Volvo B7RLE4x2 8900LE

PL 817 - FKN-382
PL 823 - FKN-383
PL 837 - FKN-385
PL 873 - NIN-607

----------


## antsa

Savonlinjan loput Turun scalat : 2-aks. 963 KRS-579 ja 967 KRS-631 sekä telit 981 - 986 kaikki väliltä KRS-632 - KRS-637.

----------


## killerpop

Ingves Bussar ING-60 on Volvo B13R 6x2 9700-korilla. Rekisteröity 24.8.2012

----------


## kuukanko

Pari puuttuvan rekisterinumeron täydennystä:
Pohjolan Liikenne 789: FKN-372
Pohjolan Liikenne 797: FKN-380

----------


## Nak

Miksihän Nobinalla jätettiin tuo #821 väliin? Sama väliin jäänti löytyy siis myös rekisterikilvistä ja nyt tuo GKN-321 kilpi löytyy Nurmijärveläisen taksiyrittäjän uudesta MB Vitosta  :Shocked:

----------


## Palomaa

Veolian Cobus sähköbussi sai kilvikseen NIN-664

----------


## kuukanko

Lahden Autokorin Facebook-sivuilla on kuvat kahdesta uudesta Scalasta, toinen Porin Linjoille ja toinen Pohjolan Liikenteelle.
Porin Linjat
Pohjolan Liikenne 913

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lahden Autokorin Facebook-sivuilla on kuvat kahdesta uudesta Scalasta, toinen Porin Linjoille ja toinen Pohjolan Liikenteelle.
> Porin Linjat
> Pohjolan Liikenne 913


Taitavat olla lajinsa viimeisiä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Porin Linjat


Tuo väritys sopii todella hyvin Scalaan.  :Smile: 




> Taitavat olla lajinsa viimeisiä?


Niin taitaa olla HelBin 40 vaiko 41 Scalan lisäksi.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin taitaa olla HelBin 40 vaiko 41 Scalan lisäksi.


41 kpl, Jokerille 37 ja 4 muihin sopimuksiin(39:lle) Ja tuo 1219(Volvo) lienee siis ylimääräinen hankinta...  :Cool:

----------


## antsa

PS-Bussit uusi omniexpress 360 scania k400 JIJ-280.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne lähti 08:35-vuoroa Kampista Pornaisiin uudella numerolla 19 (KRS-683): omavärinen Scania K320IB #1881227 / OmniExpress 340, ovet 1A0, 49 paikkaa.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tänään vilahti Kampissa edellä mainitun Pohjolan Liikenteen 19:sen sisarauto:
PL 2/KRS-682, Scania K320IB #1881153, omavärinen OmniExpress 340 on tämäkin.

----------


## LimoSWN

Eilen 29.10.12

Ilmala,Helsinki
Pohjolan Liikenne 885

NIN-669

VDL CITEA CLE-129 

Omistaja: VDL Bus & Coach Hollanti,
Haltija: VDL Bus & Coach Suomi Turku.
Käyt.otto 06.06.12 
Lähde: AKE.

----------


## kuukanko

Tuo ei siis ole uutena rekisteröity Suomessa, koska ensirekisteröinti on ollut ulkomailla jo kesäkuussa.

----------


## killerpop

Paunu #20 BPT-620 B13R 6x2 9700H YV3T2P421DA158876 1258-1

Paunu #23 BPT-623 B13R 6x2 9700H

----------


## ollit

Mahtaako jollain olla tarkempaa tietoa/havaintoa Perkkiön uudennäköisestä Volvosta? Näyttäisi olevan n. 13-metrinen 9700HD NG.

----------


## antti

En ole varma, onko Busmo Oy:n kokoharmaa Mersu Travego 6x2 AXG-857 uusi vai vanha havainto. Mutta tämä ainakin on aika märkä: Liikenne-Seppälä 7  Volvo 9700 hd 1+0-ovilla 49 paikkaa ja rekisteri on BPH-672.

----------


## killerpop

> En ole varma, onko Busmo Oy:n kokoharmaa Mersu Travego 6x2 AXG-857 uusi vai vanha havainto. Mutta tämä ainakin on aika märkä: Liikenne-Seppälä 7  Volvo 9700 hd 1+0-ovilla 49 paikkaa ja rekisteri on BPH-672.


AXG-857, ex Kovanen on Googlen mukaan 2007 mallia.

BPH lie kastunut uudelleen, Toukokuussa tämä Volvon demo ajeli Dahlilla hetken aikaa kuva ja olipa se Tahkollakin linja-autonäyttelyssä esillä ja tutustuttavana. Carrus Delta Oy:n lappusessa (kori 1173-1) oli vain valmistusvuosi 2011 ilman tarkempaa kuukausitietoa. Korimalli oli ainaki kesällä 9700H

----------


## antti

Taisin turhan hätäisesti luulla Seppälän bussia upouudeksi, oli niin näteissä uusissa maaleissa tai teipeissä. HD:llissyys oli ihan omaa kuvitelmaa, kun en kunnolla erota h ja hd -malleja toisistaan, auton korkeudella vissiin jotain osuutta tähän.

----------


## killerpop

Ja kolmaskin uusi Paunu on rekisteröity. 6.11.2012 käyttöönotettu #24 on BPT-624, kori 1260-2.

Päivitetty kalustolista löytyy täältä

----------


## antsa

Pohjolan Liikenne kolme Volvo 9700S NG Volvo B7R ovat 55 GKB-327, 72 GKB-328 ja 82 GKB-329.

----------


## Palomaa

> Pohjolan Liikenne kolme Volvo 9700S NG Volvo B7R ovat 55 GKB-327, 72 GKB-328 ja 82 GKB-329.


Ootko ihan varma että ovat B7R-alustalla?  :Shocked: 
Koska mielestäni Volvo 9700 eikä 9900sia tehdä kuin B9R, B11R, B13R-alustoille.

----------


## killerpop

> Ootko ihan varma että ovat B7R-alustalla? 
> Koska mielestäni Volvo 9700 eikä 9900sia tehdä kuin B9R, B11R, B13R-alustoille.


Vielä tehdään (kun 7R vielä tuotannossa on). Tosin tuskin pitkä aika menee, että vaihtoehdot ovat B8R, B11R ja B13R.

----------


## Taza

> Taisin turhan hätäisesti luulla Seppälän bussia upouudeksi, oli niin näteissä uusissa maaleissa tai teipeissä. HD:llissyys oli ihan omaa kuvitelmaa, kun en kunnolla erota h ja hd -malleja toisistaan, auton korkeudella vissiin jotain osuutta tähän.


Vähän offtopiccia mutta HD-mallin erottaa helposti normaalien sivuluukkujen yläpuolella olevista pienemmistä sivuluukuista. Luukut siis ikään kuin kahdessa tasossa mutta ylemmät luukut huomattavan paljon pienempiä kuin "perinteiset". Pienemmät luukut ei kuitenkaan kulje koko kylkilinjassa vaan pelkästään siellä taka-akseliston paikkeilla. Ja HD on nimenomaan se korkein malli niin kuin epäilitkin.

----------


## Miska

> Vähän offtopiccia mutta HD-mallin erottaa helposti normaalien sivuluukkujen yläpuolella olevista pienemmistä sivuluukuista. Luukut siis ikään kuin kahdessa tasossa mutta ylemmät luukut huomattavan paljon pienempiä kuin "perinteiset". Pienemmät luukut ei kuitenkaan kulje koko kylkilinjassa vaan pelkästään siellä taka-akseliston paikkeilla. Ja HD on nimenomaan se korkein malli niin kuin epäilitkin.


Tosin kaikissa HD-version autoissa ei näitä pikkuluukkuja ole. Lienee ihan tilaajasta kiinni. Toisaalta ainakin yhdessä H-version autossakin on nuo pikkuluukut eli Ketosen Liikenteen 02-mallisessa SMF-918:ssa, jossa lienee lattia normaalia korkeammalla rahtitilojen maksimoimiseksi. Tuota edellisen sukupolven ajokkilaisissa Regaleissahan yleensä oli luukut pyörien päällä, mutta samankorkuisissa deltalaisissa Star 502:issa ei, vaikka korimallit maskia lukuunottamatta käytännössä samanlaiset olivatkin.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Pohjolan Liikenne 82/GKB-329 (omavärinen Volvo B7R/9700S) näyttäisi olevan Volvo YV3R6R621DA159100.
Lähti eilen 14:30-vuorossa Kampista Karkkilaan (280).

----------


## Miska

> Pohjolan Liikenne 82/GKB-329 (omavärinen Volvo B7R/9700S) näyttäisi olevan Volvo YV3R6R621DA159100.
> Lähti eilen 14:30-vuorossa Kampista Karkkilaan (280).


Nämä PL:n tämänvuotiset Omni 340:t ja 9700S:t tuntuisivat kaikki olevan keskivessalla varustettuja, vaikka Uudenmaan vakiovuoroliikenteessä vessalle tuskin pahemmin tarvetta on. Olisikohan tässä hankinnassa varauduttu siihen, että nämä autot voi parin vuoden päästä siirtää pikavuoroliikenteen vapautuessa uusille pikavuororeiteille.

----------


## VHi

Miksi muuten Ivecojen myynti on romahtanut noinkin rajusti? Viime vuonnahan niitä kuitenkin meni vielä kaupaksi.

----------


## Palomaa

> Miksi muuten Ivecojen myynti on romahtanut noinkin rajusti? Viime vuonnahan niitä kuitenkin meni vielä kaupaksi.


Miksi tilata kun tavara ei saavu perille? Pohjolan 3 ja Korsisaaren 1 Ivecoa ovat vieläkin saapumatta, kuinka kauan ties siitä onkaan kun tilattu.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Pohjolan Liikenne 82/GKB-329 (omavärinen Volvo B7R/9700S) näyttäisi olevan Volvo YV3R6R621DA159100.
> ...


Jos oikein ovimontusta tihrustin, niin sisarauto PL 55/GKB-327 olisi YV3R6R621DA158884.

----------


## chauffer

26-27.11. Helb 1301-1304 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala telit) nyt rekisteröity ja linjalla  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> 26-27.11. Helb 1301-1304 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala telit) nyt rekisteröity ja linjalla


Tiedätkö tunnuksia?  :Smile:

----------


## chauffer

> Tiedätkö tunnuksia?


En jaksanut aamulla, yritän huomenna aamulla katsoa kun menen töihin...

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 1301 on JIS-701

----------


## chauffer

> HelB 1301 on JIS-701


Sitten 99% varmuudella muut on 702-4  :Laughing:  Mutta tarkistus aamulla, jos ei joku ehdi ensin...

----------


## killerpop

> Sitten 99% varmuudella muut on 702-4  Mutta tarkistus aamulla, jos ei joku ehdi ensin...


Ainaki #1302 oli JIS-702 ja #1304 JIS-704. Nämä 100% varmuudella.

----------


## chauffer

> Ainaki #1302 oli JIS-702 ja #1304 JIS-704. Nämä 100% varmuudella.


Ja se viimeinen eli 1303 on JIS-703  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Koskelan varikolla on Veolian teli-VDL:t:
1245 KMC-449
1246 KMC-448
1247 KMC-447
1248 KMC-446
1249 KMC-459
1251 KMC-457
1252 KMC-467
1253 KMC-456

ja saman firman 2-akseliset 8900LE:t:
1257 LLR-567
1258 LLR-568
1260 LLR-570
1261 LLR-571
1263 LLR-573

----------


## kuukanko

Tattarisuon varikolla oli päivällä Veolian uudet 2-akseliset VDL:t:
1210 KMC-426
1212 KMC-423
1215 KMC-463
1216 KMC-464
1217 KMC-465

ja telit:
1220 KMC-434
1224 KMC-430
1226 KMC-428
1227 KMC-427
1228 KMC-425
1229 KMC-445
1231 KMC-443
1233 KMC-441
1234 KMC-440
1235 KMC-439
1237 KMC-437
1239 KMC-455
1241 KMC-453
Lisäksi seuraavat telit, joiden kylkinumeroita en nähnyt: KMC-424, KMC-431, KMC-442, KMC-450, KMC-451

Tammelundin Liikenteen varikolla oli numerolla 26 uusi VDL Citea LLE, KMC-420.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kävitkö kuukanko katsomassa mitä Veolian autoja Koskelan varikolta löytyy?

----------


## zige94

> Kävitkö kuukanko katsomassa mitä Veolian autoja Koskelan varikolta löytyy?





> Koskelan varikolla on Veolian teli-VDL:t:
> 1245 KMC-449
> 1246 KMC-448
> 1247 KMC-447
> 1248 KMC-446
> 1249 KMC-459
> 1251 KMC-457
> 1252 KMC-467
> 1253 KMC-456
> ...


Kävihän kuukanko siellä...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kävihän kuukanko siellä...


En ollut nähnytkään tuota viestiä, kiitos huomautuksesta.

----------


## killerpop

Muutama täydennys Veolialle

#1214 KMC-462 SLE 129.255
#1218 KMC-466 SLE 129.255
#1243 KMC-451 XLE 145.310
#1244 KMC-450 XLE 145.310

Lisäksi #1228 on alustanumeroltaan XNL403R100C002447 ja koriltaan 30376

----------

